# Alternative Meds?



## LapuLapu (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi All, I just want to ask if anyone ever tried using medical cannabis as an alternative meds? I've been reading a lot of articles a bout marijuana and how it can be at help at many kind of pain and and chronic diseases including cancer just like this review on a marijuana strain black jack. As you can see it has a number of medical properties


----------

